
Oculus is dropping the Oculus Go from its business platform - ecliptik
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/21/21075920/facebook-oculus-business-go-dropped-vr-headset-support-quest-metrics-q4-2019-earnings
======
whywhywhywhy
No shock really, the Go was clearly a stop gap and test bed and the Quest is
the real deal.

